# Photo Posts Map - Commuting & Touring



## Scot_Gore

_This post has been archived. Please see this post: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=116454 for the most recent RBR Photo Posts
__________________________________________________________________​
One of the most compelling features on the Road Bike Review site are the Photo Ride Reports, Commute Photo Essays, and Touring Photo Logs. 

This posts purpose is to recognize photo contributions from the members of the Road Bike Review Community. 

It gives a visual cue of how many different places we are seeing around the world and serves as an unofficial (and incomplete) index of photo posts. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The 2nd Annual Kato Award Winner
Phillipe's Tour of Tuschany
Congratulations to Phillipe for his Repeat Win

The Kato Award is a series of polls in which the RBR community votes for their favorite photo post.

The Winner of the 2006 Kato Award
Phillipe's Tour of Brittany
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Below is a list of some of the photo posts posted by RBR members. It's by no means a complete list. I'll add on as people post new photo posts. 

Monthly Photo Composites - Various Contributors
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87545 Feb 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90476 March 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93667 April 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96384 May 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99342 June 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102908 July 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106190 August 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109112 September 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=112048 October 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=114645 November 2007

North America

Northern California
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=35771 Pierre Mt. Hamilton
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30218 Equakesfan San Jose Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42146 Ridgetop Squaw Valley, CA
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42487 Pierre Bass Lake CA
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=35773 Pierre Death Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56394 Francois Skyline Blvd Palo Alto
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59458 Ridegetop Wildflower Century
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60309 Fogdweller RBR Tour de Cure
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65688 damon Salinas Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65985 Ridgetop Deathride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71938 sonicsuby Sacramento Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74722 Fogdweller Ride with the Cannibal
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83199 SRay San Francisco
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83815 Ridgetop Sacramento Isles
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84634 SRay Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=86206 Shizzam San Francisco Messager
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=86751 Ridgetop Sierra's
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87783 Shizzam San Franciso gets warm
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88045 Ridgetop Tour of the Unknown
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89396 Ridgetop Sierra's II
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59024 ispoke Redwoods Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94207 Ridgetop Wine Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94233 Ridgetop Bodega Bay
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98240 theBreeze Eastern Sierra Double
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101217 Ridgetop Deathride 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100737 Huckwheat Deathride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99537 Ridgetop Sierra Hwy 49
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101412 Scot Monterey to Carmel 


Southern California
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40203 Mickey Mac San Luis Obpisbo
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47015 Pierre LA to San Jose
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49286 Dr Roebuck LA Rain
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22212 Dr Roebuck LA Cold
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26780 Dr Roebuck Calf. Coast
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21568 meat tooth paste Santa Monica
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50392 Pierre Stagecoach Century
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50562 Dr Roebuck LAX
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51711 The Walrus LA South Bay
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51572 Gregg San Diego RBR Gathering
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54392 ispoke LA Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55019 Dr Roebuck Santa Monica
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61863 Hollywood Ditty Bops Bike Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80782 Retro Grouch Stormy CA Coast
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85434 Ridgetop Death Valley
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91458 Mapei Another Side of LA
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93701 Hollywood Confidential Part One
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93736 Hollywood Confidential Part Two
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103444 Dr Roebuck Mullholland Hwy
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105321 Dr Roebuck L.A. Ride Report
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80220 Dr Roebuck aching in my quads
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92725 Dr Roebuck New Steed Test Ride
__________________

Pacific Northwest
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44086 pmseattle Seattle
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45197 JP Seattle Lake Washington Loop
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45215 jeebus Larch Mountain OR
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46506 pmseattle Seattle in fog
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54637 flounder First Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55589 flounder Daffodil Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60694 gray8110 Southern Oregon
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63928 undies Picnic Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=64411 JP Tour de Blast
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65615 PomPilot Rose Ride of Slug Velo
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71537 undies Oregon Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76577 Vettekid Point Defiance Park
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77657 undies Oregon in the Rain
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78919 undies Churchs of Albany
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78442 JP East Lake Sammamish
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84308 PdxMark Portland Snow Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85300 undies Linn Co. Covered Bridge Tour 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87238 bigbill Chilly Hilly
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87921 undies Oregon in Black and White
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88587 mynamesrob Lake Loop with the Family
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88132 TWD First Ride Report 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62324 Vettekid Foothills Trail
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96699 undies Willamette Valley
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97317 undies Strawberry Century * 0.1525
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40357 Argentius Xing
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107660 JP Bear and Salmon, and Rivers

Mid-Atlantic
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40038 MB1 DC at night
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=31055 MB1 Shop-w-BOB
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=34118 MB1 ComMUTman
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40238 Farmertan Valley Forge
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38078 Zeytin C&O Tour with Dad
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40750 KenB Maryland
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41573 Dwayne State College PA
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41735 Zeytin Deleware
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42317 MB1 Washington Memorial
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44742 Hjalti Catoctin Mountain MD
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44909 team_sheepshead Tour de Pink
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46420 biknben RBR Gather DC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=48796 KWL DC Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49042 Arby Baltimore X-mas Lights
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50289 OverStuffed Anocostia River
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50296 Zeytin Deleware in Winter
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51699 MB1 Monuments DC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51594 Chase 15.5 DC Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=52582 MB1 Snow Fun
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54377 MB1 Spring 2006 in DC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54922 KenB Bowie MD
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55581 Kenb Baltimore/Annapolis
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57156 MB1 Fixed Hill
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57818 MB1 Off Site Team Building
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56466 KWL Cherry Blossoms
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55581 KenB Baltimore-Annapolis Trail
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58039 MB1 Sunrise
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58450 MB1 Sunset
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59221 Bigrider Tour de Hillbillie
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59040 Arby U-Lock Justice
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32212 MB1 Commute Century
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60760 bigbill Bike Camping
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62124 MB1 Double Century
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62892 Arby Beast of a Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62694 racerx Pool Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66199 MB1 Western MD
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65427 MB1 Plan D
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66709 Slim Chance Nations Capital
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66956 MB1 Great Allegheny Passage
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68338 KenB Schuylkill River Trail / Valley Forge Nat. Park 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68317 MB1 Swelter More 100
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74712 VaughnA Lynchburg VA by Fixie
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74286 MB1 Year in Pictures
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75496 MB1 Columbus Day Exploration
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76625 MB1 Fall
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80675 Chase15.5 Mount Vernon Trail in winter
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82291 shog We Are Marshal Ride Huntington WV
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84279 MB1 DC in the Snow
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85445 MB1 DC on the Ice
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87143 llama31 Baltimore's Frozen Lakes
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87450 MB1 Commute Alternate Routes
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88257 MB1 Snowy DC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90130 llama31 Baltimore
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90131 MB1 DC Sunrise
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90201 MB1 DC Hordes (& cherry blossoms)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90395 MB1 Cherry Blossoms
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92569 MB1 Sister Tour of DC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94340 MB1 My wife is a heavy burden
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95132 MB1 24 Minutes at sunset
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95467 Chase 15.5 Arlington Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95371 MB1 Sugarloaf Climb
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95561 MB1 Georgetown Rush
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95541 Cruzer2424 Blue Ridge Parkway
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97166 bigrider 3 creeks 2 dams
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97171 MB1 Thomas Jefferson Sunrise
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96800 MB1 Chaos in DC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97829 JWRB Commute Through Baltimore IN
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97885 JWRB Commute Through Baltimore OUT
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98276 Chase15.5 Gettysburg
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98055 Farmertan Father's Day
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99296 MB1 DC Va. Wv. Md. DC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99850 Zeytin C&O Tour with Dad - 2006
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101179 Zeytin Lewes DE
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100667 llama31 easy night ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101671 Zeytin North Central Rail Trail
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100680 MB1 Summertime
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104233 bigrider Tour de DE
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103153 llama31 Deleware Water Gap
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104233 bigrider Camping Excursion
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103053 shog Mons Trail - Morgantown Wv
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104301 MB1 Georgetown in the AM
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105754 MB1 Mt Vernon Trail
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107111 MB1 Pike2Bike
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106373 Lone Gunman Allegheny National Forest
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107308 MB1 Ducks Eye View
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107526 MB1 More Sunrise
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108393 StillRiding Shakedown Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107989 MB1 Date Night
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109220 MB1 Gettysburg in B&W
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109679 Len J MD Eastern Shore
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109755 StillRiding Bridge to Beach
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110680 MB1 Tyson's Corner Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110995 LenJ Blackwater Preserve
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=111171 MB1 Tow Path

New York - New Jersey
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=36499 MB1 Finger Lakes NY
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41106 KeeponTrekkin Mixed Use Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46533 Room 1201 Taughannock Falls Park
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47415 biknben Snow Ride in New Jersey
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58320 Arby Cruisin the Hometown
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81311 StillRiding Lake Champlain 1& 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81394 StillRiding Lake Champlain 3
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81566 StillRiding Lake Champlain 4
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81663 StillRiding Lake Champlain 5
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94363 JP Reunion Bike Fridaying
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96205 bw77 Tour du Coin
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100625 DA07079 NJ to NYC Multimode Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103053 shog Mons Trail - Morgantown Wv
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104152 StillRiding Lake Champlain 2007 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104249 StillRiding Lake Champlain 2007 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104354 StillRiding Lake Champlain 2007 3
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104457 StillRiding Lake Champlain 2007 4
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104587 StillRiding Lake Champlain 2007 5
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104766 StillRiding Lake Champlain 2007 6
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106637 KDS Ashbury Park NJ

Midwest
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=441 Scot Black Hills SD
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=11255 Scot Lk Superior
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=14204 Scot Mississippi Riv.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40299 T-shirt Paragon IN
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=34762 Phil. Katy Trail Tandem Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38283 Andy M-S LaCrosse WI Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37918 dr hoo Wisconsin (South)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38574 dr hoo Wisconsin (West)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41584 dr hoo Wisconsin (North)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44628 Akirasho Dayton OH
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=48510 MNDan -11F Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57089 MNDan Home Depot Run
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58985 mrrun2fast Katy Trail
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61611 Alex-in-Evanston Evanston Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68654 Hjalti Bicycle Museum of America
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68651 Hjalti Little Miami Trail
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=72790 Scot St. Paul Bike Classic
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74676 Scot Fall Color
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47385 Durandal Detroit
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76482 thebadger So. Illinois
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77689 Scot LRT Warming House
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78430 velovino First Ride Report
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83594 Reynold531 Misssouri on Ice
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95249 Scot Bike to Work Day
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99686 T-Shirt Indiana
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100363 ScottInCincinnati Tour of Central Ohio
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100701 Scot Dragon Boats
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101607 ScottInCincinnati Boy's Day Out
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106122 Scot Minneapolis Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106992 Scot St. Paul Bike Classic 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107453 DrRoebuck Car free in Chicago
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107817 jd3 Tour of Missouri
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107531 lemonlime So. Dakota
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110095 threesportsinone Mad Town Windy Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110348 jd3 Bluff City Blues 100
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110719 Andy M-S Sparta WI
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110503 Antonio_B Indiana Back Roads

New England
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40442 firstrax New Hampshire
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42729 jh_on_the_cape Cape Cod MA
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44486 beantown Concord & Lexington
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41578 Beantown Cape Cod
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63947 wooglin's Summer Vacation
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66884 onespeed NY to RI Epic Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68882 Mr.Peabody Boston
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68993 PCM 10 Years of Commuting Hartford CT
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74252 PCM Kancamagus Highway
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83382 Dave Hickey Boston as a tourist
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88022 singleross Maine Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88906 rufus Mt Washington Valley NH
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91338 rufus Kancamagus Highway
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91861 singlecross Maine Spring
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94546 rufus Bear Notch Road
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94245 allons-y Maine Spring
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98284 singlecross Cadillac Mtn Climb
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98843 Steve D Father & Son
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101968 Steve D Vermont Vacation
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106193 PCM Smugglers Notch, VT
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105851 team_sheepshead Pan Mass Challenge
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107751 singlecross Climbing Maine 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109102 Mr. Peabody Sunday Brunch
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109238 singlecross Cadillac Century report
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109239 Mr. Peabody Minnuteman Bike Path

Rocky Mountain
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30227 billamc Moab
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30225 billamc Moab
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43660 johngfoster Beartooth Hwy MT
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46903 thbirks Denver CO
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=52177 thbirks Car Free in Denver
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59488 lonefrontranger Front Range Spring
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62073 johngfoster Beartooth Hwy MT Re-Visited
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61201 Enviro Mental Boulder Area Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65531 lonefrontranger Crested Butte
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66090 YuriB Tellurango
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67661 NoÃ«l Denver/Boulder Commute 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69370 NoÃ«l Denver/Boulder Commute 3
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75290 MDGColorado Wyoming tour, Part 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75293 MDGColorado Wyoming tour, Part 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76975 lonefrontranger Slush Bombing
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80126 MDGColorado Longmont in the snow
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88833 Chain Epic First Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89463 YuriB Frontrange Explore
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96078 YuriB Memorial Weekend
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98668 Pablo Land's End
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100784 jd3 Summer Vacation
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101061 Pablo Beebe Draw
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105691 PDex Boulder
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=107895 Pablo Windsor--Greeley, Colorado Commute 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109120 SCC Kannanaskis
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109859 Pablo Ride to Enlightenment
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=111043 Pablo Rockies FIXED

Southeast
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38125 beaker Montgomery AL
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45193 38Chevy Raleigh NC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41997 wooglin 6 Gap Century
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46689 Mbikes67 Nashville TN
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46816 Phil. Siloam Springs AR
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=48722 Wooglin's Year in Pictures
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30454 MB1 Florida Tour 2005
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49317 jd3 Memphis TN
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49925 Dereck OBX SC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49916 MB1 Florida Tour 2006 I
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49852 MB1 Florida Tour 2006 II
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54662 Mean Bone Monticelo FL
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56929 YEM Blue Ridge Pwy NC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59998 T-Shirt Rock City
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71398 wooglin Ridgeway SC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71626 racerx Mayberry RFD
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=72736 wooglin Father & Son Tandem Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75088 deadlegs Chattanooga, TN 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76155 racerx Cross Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76925 racerx Salem Lake
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77479 deadlegs Chattanooga Fall Color
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78413 jd3 Downtown Memphis
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78479 wooglin High Hills of Santee
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81478 deadlegs Chattanooga TN
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82324 Bandit390 Lake Bistineau Louisiana
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81933 brianmcg Cleveland TN
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83023 MB1 New Year's Gator Week 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83215 MB1 New Year's Gator Week 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88628 Wooglin Wheels O' Fire
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89831 jd3 Springtime in Memphis
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95830 deadlegs Cherohala Skyway
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97300 Lone Gunman Cycle North Carolina
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99894 Bandit390 Lake Claiborne LA
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103707 wooglin Scenic Commute Home
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81437 rnhatch Chattanooga
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110019 Lone Gunman Cycle NC
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=111051 Plank Ride with the Croc


Southwest
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39220 Steve-O Reno Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44030 YuriB Phoenix AZ
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44787 Ridgetop Carson City NV
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46795 idris icabod Tuscon AZ
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50295 YuriB AZ off road tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51356 YuriB More Phoenix AZ
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55014 YuriB Phoenix Riverbottoms
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55896 Ridgetop Carson City sights
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57806 yetisurley Phoenix Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58372 YuriB Arizona Offroading
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59148 YuriB Family Vacation
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=61409 Ridgetop Around Lake Tahoe
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62610 KendleFox White Sands
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63931 Ridgetop 4 Passes of Purgatory
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63926 YuriB Moqui Stage Route
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67549 azcycle Flagstaff
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67403 commutenow Test Ride 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71385 terry b Valles Caldera, NM
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73497 YuriB Comeback Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74736 johnspann Phoenix 3 Day Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74306 Ridgetop Autumn Joy Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77245 terry b Corrales, New Mexico
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77754 YuriB Urban Overnight
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84466 YuriB Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84792 Ridgetop Reno in the Cold
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85341 YuriB Phoenix Alleycat
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87241 YuriB Munchkin Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91544 Ridegetop Washoe Valley
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89674 Ridgetop Sweetwaters
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=86791 Yuri B 24 Hour Epic
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91017 YuriB April Showers
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92328 YuriB AZT Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92428 Yetisurly AZT Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92581 Yetisurly Family Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92597 Yetisurly Milk Run
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93293 YuriB Gila Monster
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93951 theBreeze NM Neighborhood Cruise 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97015 Ridgetop Lake Tahoe Circle
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102314 YuriB Phoenix Bits
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102113 theBreeze Gilman Tunnels Loop
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102510 Yetisurly cycling lifestyle illustrated
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103135 Ridgetop Twilight
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103364 YuriB Sunday Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106007 Ridgetop Ride to the Pullman
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109562 Yetisurly Clouds
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110207 Yetisurly Cross-Bike ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=111488 Ridgetop Celtic Reno

Texas
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37648 Dave Hickey TX Gulf Coast
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43560 ravenmore Austin TX
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47298 Dave Hickey Fort Worth TX
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54896 Chris H Forest Park Fort Worth TX
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58524 Chris H San Angelo TX
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65642 nonsleepingjon 4th of July explore
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76541 Dave Hickey Bachelor for a Day Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=76865 Chris H Central Market
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80572 Chris H Longhorns
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89493 MB1 Strangers in a Strange Land
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94024 BikeRider San Antonio Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95571 nonsleepingjon Dallas/FW RBR Gather
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95299 Dave Hickey Dallas/FW RBR Gather
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96340 teoteoteo 10 speed tour of Austin
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97298 ChrisH Dallas 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97360 nonsleepingjon North Hills
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99570 Dave Hickey Dallas Rain Dodge
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102530 Dave Hickey Summer Vacation
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103357 Dave Hickey Sunday Ride
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105630 nonsleepingjon Hotter N' Hell
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105571 Dave Hickey Dallas Explore
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109337 commutenow Austin Art
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109562 Chris H Fort Worth
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109689 Dave Hickey Quinceañera

Alaska, Hawaii
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=35785 bigbill Pearl Harbor Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40965 bigbill Best of Bill
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44362 bigbill's Fish Story
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49302 Steephill Big Island HW
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=50044 Steephill HW tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56512 Steephill Mauna-Kea Climb
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73717 bigbill Waipahu canal shots
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77577 bigbill Hawaii Rainy Season
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83951 bigbill Hawaii in motion
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84343 bigpinkt Haleakala Climb
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84147 bigbill Hawaiian Sunshine
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=86557 bigbill Hawaii Misc.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90024 bigbill King of the MUT
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91245 bigbill HW Backroads
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91871 bigbill West Oahu
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93321 bigbill Hawaian Swan Song

Canada
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22312 Damon Vancouver
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32110 toomanybikes Kelowna
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55090 cmatcan Calgary
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67195 toomanybikes Around Kelowna
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75449 RCA Thanksgiving Day Jaunt
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81778 toomanybikes Kelowna in Winter
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103118 toomanybikes Kelowna in the heat
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103909 oarsman The Long Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=104973 oarsman Island Weekend
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105083 JP RSVP
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105310 oarsman Multi Mode Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105508 toomanybikes Montreal
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105505 toomanybikes MT Tremblant
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105894 oarsman Port of Vancouver
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109860 SCC Calgary 

Caribean
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=33413 Dave Hickey Puerto Rico & Virgin Is.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43860 unai Puerto Rico Tour of Hope

Mexico
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=75972 terryb San Carlos Sonora Mexico

Belize
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97375 Belize teoteoteo

Europe
France
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39855 philippec Brittany
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=36600 philippec Pyrenees
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39886 philippec French Alps
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=33506 philippec Megeve
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41544 philippec TDF 2005 I
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41659 philippec TDF 2005 II
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42718 philippec TDF 2005 III
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30802 M.J. Dordogne River Valley Fr.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57818 Steephill Villard Notre Dame
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49886 philippec Club Rid'in in France
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=51818 brad nicholson France and Germany tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42960 steephill High Pyrenees - Col du Tourmalet and Luz-Ardiden
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43752 steephill High Pyrenees - Col d'Aubisque
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44644 steephill Ariege Pyrenees - Col de la Core
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45384 steephill Ariege Pyrenees - Col de la Crouzette
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46695 steephill Ariege Pyrenees - Col d'Agnes
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60797 qwertyz Southern France
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62903 philippec Ventoux Race Report
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=64649 tomakit Pyrenees bike tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=69874 Beethoven Pyrenees bike tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70672 philippec Saint Tropez
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91499 philippec De Ronde van Vlaanderen 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94528 the badger L'Etape pre-ride '05 report
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94195 botto Pau to Angoulême
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98735 M.J. Brittany and Normandy
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99390 bigpinkt Vercors/Vaujany
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=101309 bigpinkt La Marmotte
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99989 oarsmans Provene
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102447 Travis mt ventoux
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103600 qwertzy Lake Lemens Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105862 robwh9 PBP 2007
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106594 philippec EU free City Bike Services

UK
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37692 DPV London Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41918 M.J. London
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=36913 M.J. London Commute
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37531 M.J. Yorkshire England
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=19497 M.J. Stevenage U.K.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57669 M.J. Lee Valley
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63898 M.J. Surrey Loop
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67381 M.J. Hertfordshire Loop
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=85710 M.J. London Commute in the snow
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=90088 beekeeper Glasgow Scotland Commute	UK
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103733 M.J. Biggleswade, Bedfordshire
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=109804 the_rydster Aberdeenshire, Scotland

Ireland
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=52619 comsense The Garden of Ireland

Spain
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42776 rs3o Catalonia Spain
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=48496 Barcelona philippec
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93577 philippec Costa Brava 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106194 stinkydub Girona Spain

Italy
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30500 philippec Italy on S&S
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41790 phillippec Genova Italy
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43784 Merckxman Verona IT
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58156 philippec Tuschany Italy
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65546 merckxman Maratona dles Dolomites
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65423 botto Maratona dles Dolomites
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66965 Asiago Dolomites 1,2,3
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67497 Asiago Dolomites 4,5
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67748 Asiago Dolomites 6
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68402 Asiago Dolomites 7
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=68900 Asiago Dolomites 8
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=102450 Travis Tuscany
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108368 bigbill Gaeta, Italy
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108652 bigbill Aloha Italy
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=111413 FatTireFred Verona


Other Europe
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=27133 philippec Tale of 4 cities
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42757 phillippec Athens Greece
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45172 Filtersweep Stavanger Norway
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62083 Botto Black Forest Germany
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67502 Beethoven Bamberg Germany
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70967 Beethoven Swiss Passes 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71068 Beethoven Swiss Passes 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71073 Beethoven Swiss Passes 3
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71198 Beethoven Swiss Passes 4
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73415 M.J. Poland/Solvakia Day 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73417 M.J. Poland/Solvakia Day 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73421 M.J. Poland/Solvakia Day 3
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73423 M.J. Poland/Solvakia Day 4
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73425 M.J. Poland/Solvakia Day 5
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94656 bigbill first post from Sardinia
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94645 bigpinkt Mallorca Day 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95082 bigpinkt Mallorca Day 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94656 bigbill Sardinia
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=95402 bigbill Montenegro
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96316 bigbill Balkans
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96878 bigbill Palau Sardinia
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103358 Filtersweep Netherlands
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106064 undies 1964 Europe Cycling Tour
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40357 bigbill Aloha Sardnia

Asia
China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=963 Kai Ming Heyuen, Guangdong China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30035 Kai Ming Huangshan China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22579 Kai Ming Fujian and Guangdong China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=18275 Kai Ming Dragon gate, Guangdong China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=20522 Kai Ming Hunan province China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=32007 Kai Ming Hong Kong Commuter
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30559 Kai Ming Wuyuan and Huangshan China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=1571 Kai Ming Guilin China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=2288 Kai Ming Hong Kong
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=35485 Scot Hangzhou China
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49591 Kai Ming Hong Kong Sport Fishing
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108879 oarsman Hong Kong and Guilin

Japan
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=25655 GeoCyclist Iwakuni Japan
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=20245 GeoCyclist Shikoku Japan
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=3529 GeoCyclist Cherry Blossoms
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42148 GeoCyclist Japan in the fall
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43442 GeoCyclist Island tour Japan
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44422 GeoCyclist Island tour II Japan
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45934 phillippec Izu Japan #1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46110 phillippec Izu Japan #2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=59179 GeoCyclist Sayonara Japan
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110991 Roll the Bones Japan

Vietnam
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49942 Bikeman Vietnam Tour

Cambodia
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21803 GeoCyclist Cambodia

Singapore
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54401 usana00 Singapore Commute

Australia & New Zealand
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=57471 Peter5 Hunter Valley Vineyards
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70308 Foz Stuart Highway
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83865 Steephill New Zealand 1
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84944 Steephill New Zealand 2
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92855 craigd Melbourne Anzac Day Pootle
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92706 craigd Audax means brevet in Australian

South America
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56375 MB1 Peru (on foot)

Mideast
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=88565 Geocyclist Bahrain

Morocco
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99451 oarsman Morocco

_I'm trying something new with the map it will be a work in progress for a while.....7/29/07 Scot_

<div id="routemapiframe" style="width: 750px; border: 1px solid #d0d0d0; background: #755; overflow: hidden; white-space: nowrap;">
<span style="display: block; font: bold 11px verdana, arial; padding: 2px;"><a style="color: #fff; text-decoration: none" href="http://www.wayfaring.com/maps/widescreen/41125">RBR C/T Map</a></span>
<iframe id="rmiframe" style="height:600px; background: #eee;" width="100%" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" src="http://www.wayfaring.com/maps/widescreen/41125"></iframe>
<span style="display: block; font: normal 10px verdana, arial; text-align: right; padding: 1px;"><a style="color: #ddd; text-decoration: none" href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/">Commuting and Touring Photo Ride Reports</a></span>
</div>
This map can also be viewed directly at Wayfaring.com: http://www.wayfaring.com/maps/show/41125
Note: you must remained signed into RBR for photos to appear on the waypoint markers.


----------



## bigbill

Can I get an X out in the Pacific Ocean. Not really North America, not really Asia. There are more Asians than North Americans here.


----------



## northcoast

Maybe I didn't look carefully enough through the threads, but it seems to me that there are no Arby posts listed. Huh???


----------



## zeytin

northcoast said:



> Maybe I didn't look carefully enough through the threads, but it seems to me that there are no Arby posts listed. Huh???


The last 2 under N. America are Arby's. 
But, uh um, how about this one? 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38078


----------



## Scot_Gore

*Northcoast was right*



zeytin said:


> The last 2 under N. America are Arby's.
> But, uh um, how about this one?
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=38078


I added the Arby ones after Northcoast's "reminder". When I assembled the list it wasn't anything very scientific and tried to fully disclose that the list was by no means complete. I scrolled back looking through the messages looking for photo reports, once I found one I'd look for others by the same author to flush out the list. I missed Arby because he hasn't posted any reports for awhile. I also grabbed a few from memory and grabbed the ones mentioned in Damon's original psot. 

Thanks for being proactive and adding your own. Yours was a great post. I would encourage others to do the same, it is a forum after all, contributions from a broad base of the community is what makes it click.

Thanks
Scot


----------



## zeytin

Scot_Gore said:


> Thanks for being proactive and adding your own. Yours was a great post. I would encourage others to do the same, it is a forum after all, contributions from a broad base of the community is what makes it click.
> Thanks
> Scot


Thanks Scot, I am very proud of it... this is a great idea thanks for taking care of it!

S


----------



## beaker

*One More*

If you could add one more:

Another Commute: Montgomery, AL

First one for AL, and one of the few in the South. Come on folks, share your ride!


----------



## bill amc

*Here are a few more*

Three rides in Moab Utah.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41544
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30227
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30225


----------



## zeytin

*Can you put a dot in Delaware?*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41735

Thanks,
Sheila


----------



## M.J.

*a few more from UK/France*

North Yorkshire (NE Coast of England)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=37531

southwest France
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30802

London
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=36913

Stevenage (just north of London)
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=19497&highlight=Stevenage


----------



## kai-ming

*A few more from China*

Heyuen, Guangdong
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=963

Huangshan
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30035

Fujian and Guangdong
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22579

Dragon gate, Guangdong
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=18275

Hunan province
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=20522


----------



## Art853

*Near Austin Texas*

Around the Town of Pflugerville

Photos can be viewed here. Click “view pictures” then “view slideshow.”

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeBN2bJk3YuHiQ


----------



## johngfoster

*A few more*

Here's one by Fogdweller:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30379

and one more by biknben:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47415


----------



## DrRoebuck

*a few more from socal*

These are a few of my ride reports, plus one from Meat Tooth Paste.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=22212
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26780
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21568

JT


----------



## biker

You might be interested in using this resource for mapping trips to actual map locations:

I created a map in below link of trip I did last year to give an example of it's features.

http://www.mapbuilder.net/users/biker22/8304


----------



## steephill

It's too late for your poll, but here are my Pyrenees reports for the France section:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42960 High Pyrenees - Col du Tourmalet and Luz-Ardiden
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43752 High Pyrenees - Col d'Aubisque
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44644 Ariege Pyrenees - Col de la Core
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45384 Ariege Pyrenees - Col de la Crouzette
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46695 Ariege Pyrenees - Col d'Agnes


----------



## cmatcan

cool idea scott! i just did one for calgary, canada-only the third one from canada yikes!! i'll work on getting some from around the rockies like canmore and banff.


----------



## Scot_Gore

*Bump*

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## MB1

Scot_Gore said:


> Bump Bump Bump


Aren't we missing Peru there?


----------



## philippec

Man, I <i>have</i> been travelling a lot w/ my bike! -- Philippec

<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106594">EU Bike Hire systems, 2007
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=93577">Catalunya and Costa Brava, Spain, 2007
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91499">Tour of Flanders, Belgium, 2007</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=70672">Saint Tropez Yacht and Ride, France, 2006</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=106490">TDF, Alpes and Provence, 2006</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62903"> Ventoux Cyclosportive, France, 2006 </a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58156"> Tuscany Training, Italy, 2006 </a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=56773"> Sunday in Flanders, Belgium, 2006</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55962"> Baku, Azerbaijan, 2006</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54448"> Paris-Nice Prologue #1, France, 2006</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54476"> Paris-Nice Prologue#2, France, 2006</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=53108"> Girona Town and Country, Catalonia/Spain, 2006</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=52186"> Val d'Oise Training, France, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=49886"> French Fall Flanerie, France, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=48496"> Girona-Barcelona Ride, Catalonia/Spain, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=45934"> Izu Penninsula #1, Japan, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=46110"> Izu Penninsula #2, Japan, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42757"> Around Athens, Greece, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41790"> Genova-Cinque Terre, Italy, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41544"> 2005 Tour de France Report #1, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=41659"> 2005 Tour de France Report #2, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=42718"> 2005 Tour de France Report #3, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39886"> Alpestanding!, France, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=39855"> Brittany Rambling, France, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=33506"> Megeve-Mont Blanc Cyclosportive, France, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30500"> Sorrentine/Amalfi Coast, Italy, 2005</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=28577"> S&S Bike makeover, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=27133"> Tale of 4 Cities: Bruges, Abu Dhabi, Vienna and Prague</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=24873"> Spring Training, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=19517"> Bike Swap and Cyclocross, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=14093"> Paris Commute, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=12852"> Barolo/Piedmont Riding, Italy</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=12792"> 2004 TDF Report, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=7715"> Ventoux Cyclosportive 2004, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=6059"> Vercors Alpes, France</a>
<a href="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=6000"> Provence, France</a>


----------



## Scot_Gore

It is indeed a nice list. Good Job.

If MB1 does that, I'm going to need a bigger screen


----------



## comsense

*Little old Ireland*

has'nt been represented - here one from Wicklow - http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=52619&highlight=wicklow


----------



## nachomc

Mine from Sacramento

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71938

95833 is a good zip for location.


----------



## Scot_Gore

sonicsuby said:


> Mine from Sacramento
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=71938
> 
> 95833 is a good zip for location.


I already added your post. Take a look under Northern CA.

Scot


----------



## nachomc

Scot_Gore said:


> I already added your post. Take a look under Northern CA.
> 
> Scot


<-- bonehead

Sorry about that - when I looked the other day I didn't see it, so without checking again I just posted. I do that from time to time


----------



## Scot_Gore

sonicsuby said:


> <-- bonehead
> 
> Sorry about that - when I looked the other day I didn't see it, so without checking again I just posted. I do that from time to time


No biggie. I generally save up enough edits to make it worth the effort vs doing them one at a time.

Scot


----------



## Durandal

Not a Commute or a tour, but it Does showcase some of the finer places to ride around the east side of Detroit, Groose Pointe and St. Claire shores.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=47385 Durandal, Detroit, Groose Pointe and St. Claire Shore Mi. MidWest.


----------



## RedRex

Fixed-gear commute in Sacramento. VIDEO!.....(I'm only halfway done)....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydCO-XNy3Xk


----------



## craigd

Great Ocean road

Guys i was lucky enough to a ride down the great ocean road a few weeks back here;s the pics..

And if someone can add it to the list at front that would be awesome

thans craig


----------



## Scot_Gore

Hi All,
After over two months of neglect I updated this C&T Photo Post with the last couple of months of contributions. So....if anyones been wondering "hey, where's my post" Look for it now. If I missed it, reply here and I'll drop it on the list.
Thanks for your paitence.
Scot


----------



## MB1

Yo Scot, I'm thinking about closing and unsticking this thread. Then you could start a fresh one and link to this.

What do folks think?


----------



## Scot_Gore

MB1,
I asked the same thing a while back. Here it is:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=72197
Scot


----------



## Scot_Gore

Hi All,

After 3 months of neglect I got the Photo Posts Sticky updated today. As usual if I missed your favorite post reply with the URL here and I will add it next time I'm editing. 

Everytime I do this task I'm amazed at the quality of the contributions made here. Keep up the good work folks. 

Fair Warning
Starting in 2008 I'm going to archive this post and begin anew. The post is getting so large that I end up making allot of mistakes while updating it and it's a too hard a task so a procrasninate doing it and end up with a 3 month back log like this time. 

Scot


----------



## DrRoebuck

Scot

Once again you are THE MAN for putting this together. I have a couple more recent reports I'm particularly fond of. Maybe you can get them in next time? Thanks.

-J

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80220

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92725


----------

